
QuickMockup - wheresvic1
https://jdittrich.github.io/quickMockup/
======
andrei_says_
This looks intriguing but wondering if you’d consider changing the font?
Script fonts have low readability and while possibly OK for a short logo mark,
are not fit for anything longer.

Balsamiq mockup for example uses a “handwritten” but very readable font.

~~~
zmix
I like the font. It fits the sketchy style.

~~~
j88439h84
Sure, but I can't really read it.

------
ux-app
shameless self promotion: if you need a tool with more features then check out

[https://www.ux-app.com/dev/editor?m=trial](https://www.ux-
app.com/dev/editor?m=trial)

cheers :)

~~~
davnicwil
_Sorry, the ux-app editor is not compatible with mobile devices_ -> redirect
back to landing page.

Some feedback: if it doesn't work on mobile, warn me but still let me see it,
or at least some screenshots, to get a sense of it so I can decide to follow
up later on my laptop.

------
TehShrike
Nice, this looks like exactly what I want in a starter ui mockup app - no
accounts to create, saves things as offline files, simple.

------
ttamslam
This fits my needs as a full stack dev without design experience perfectly.
Lightweight, fast, and little overhead for the features/pages that aren't
important enough to go through a full time designer.

Looking forward to working with this

------
ddtaylor
Great work reminds me a lot of Balsamiq - which was great (no idea if they are
still around, they were Flash based last I looked)

------
chynkm
A superb tool. Simple app which does the job :)

------
mavsman
Funny how something like this gains traction after not being touched for
several years. Nice tool though.

------
xupybd
Is this the J Dittrich from Massey University?

------
DoreenMichele
I am on my phone. This is not mobile friendly.

------
zmix
Where is the text input?

